# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Diverticulitis met abces

## majajos

Beste forumleden, ik zit thuis met een diverticulitus. Dat is een divertikel (een uitstulping in de dikke darm) die is gaan ontsteken. Daar bovenop kreeg ik een abces. Hier heb ik 3 weken voor in het ziekenhuis gelegen. De behandeling bestond uit antibiotica, soms zeer streng dieet (vloeibaar) en een drain om het pus uit het abces te halen. Nu zit ik alweer 2 weken thuis met nog steeds antibiotica (Augmentin) en Movicol. Vandaag weer echo laten maken en het abces is niet meer zichtbaar maar de dikkedarmwand is nog steeds erg dik en ontstoken. Ben er nu al 2 maanden zoet mee. :Frown: 
HIER NU MIJN VRAAG:
Wie heeft hier ervaring mee? en hoelang gaat het genezingsproces duren?

Bedankt voor jullie tijd en aandacht,
Maja(Jos)

----------


## Agnes574

Amai, dat is niet niks!!
Sterkte en hopelijk kom je hier lotgenoten tegen!!

----------


## majajos

Heb nu net mijn 3e opname achter de rug. De ontsteking blijft terug komen dus gaan ze nu een stukje darm weghalen. Zou graag met lotgenoten hier over willen praten, iemand ervaring?

----------

